# New Clock WRs!



## Shortey (Jun 6, 2010)

Both by Yu Sajima.

6.36 single and 7.53 avg.

Very impressive.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 6, 2010)

holy jesus


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey what do you know the clock WR is acceptably fast now. Congrats to Yu Sajima


----------



## r_517 (Jun 6, 2010)

oh nooooooooooooooo
anyway CONG


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 6, 2010)

Morten said:


> Both by Yu Sajima.
> 
> 6.36 single and 7.53 avg.
> 
> Very impressive.



I have concluded that if you name is "YU" and your last name ends in "JIMA", you are great at solving stuff.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 6, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Both by Yu Sajima.
> ...



LOL


----------



## Zava (Jun 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> holy* jesus*



meh, when I first saw the thread title I hoped it is Jesus (I mean, Olivér "Jesus" Perge) 
anyway, congrats!


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 6, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Both by Yu Sajima.
> ...



wow thats cool I wil change my name to thijs engeljima


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow he broke the single WR twice...

He's got a nice average WR to number of times competed in clock ratio going


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh no not again... I was just getting close 

Congratulations to Yu though! Major improvement of both WRs again!


----------

